# irian jaya carpet python



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

I cant wait untill he sheds so I can see what he really looks like.
I took a couple pictures before putting him in his new home.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice......


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice. They look like amazing snakes. Cant wait to see some pics after the shed.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice snake... gonna look awsome after the shed


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is it your first one? These snakes are great. They have very nice patterning and look stunning after a shed. I have one at the moment but wouldn't mind a few more...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I think that Irian's are the next best looker after bredl's....great snakes....

Even in blue that one is gorgeous!


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice snake and tats too


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaang, nice carpet


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice IJ! Did you get him/her from Tim Cranwell?


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

thanks guys.
yeah this one is from Tim.


----------

